# Drivers for MSI MS-7025VER:1 motherboard



## azl (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi guys. I was hoping maybe someone can help me with my problem. My son gave me his old, custom build desktop (mine died suddenly), so i swap hard drives, hoping it would work fine. However, i wasnt even able to even get online because I am missing all driver, particulary the one for ethernet card which is build in to the mother bord. I went to MSI website from my laptop to download drivers but wasnt able to because they dont have a driver download section. Im not techie person, so I was hoping maybe some one could help me with that. Thanks in advance


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi azl :wave:

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Just as an additional information for you, your *MSI MS-7025 VER:1* motherboard also called as *K8N Neo2 Platinum*. 

I have look into the driver link for this motherboard in MSI websites. This will be the link to the website driver page:

*K8N Neo2 Platinum Driver's Page*

Hopefully this helps you out :grin:


----------



## azl (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi bhahar84,

Thank you for your answer.

I downloaded all drivers, unzipped files, but may be I missed an important step, because I still can't get online.

Thanks in advance.
azl


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi again azl :wave:

What exactly happened after you extracted the driver file? Did you already install the driver on your computer? 

Can you try to post the Device Manager screenshot for better picture here.

_**You may access the Device Manager this way:
- Right click on the *My Computer*, choose *Properties*
- Click on *Hardware* tab on Properties windows
- Click on *Device Manager* button_


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Did you install the chipset driver first?

Chipset driver: NVIDIA nForce3 System Drivers?

You can go here for a newer one:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp_15.16.html

Install this chipset driver and reboot the pc...and tada online again!


----------

